# Who knows their swing speed??



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

*Does anyone actually know their swing speed?? (Driver)*

Mine is an average 97-98


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

you need to go faster...

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/spaceballs/ludicrous.wav


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, I know mine.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Driver speed, depending on the shaft length varies from 93-97 MPH.
Checked on a launch monitor, same one used by the Titleist/Cobra people, for outdoor use at their testing facilities.
Guaranteed that a lot of people do not swing as fast as they think they do!


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

7iron swing speed is 80. Clocked at roger dunn.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> you need to go faster...
> 
> http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/spaceballs/ludicrous.wav


What does that link have to do with this thread?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> What does that link have to do with this thread?


That's what I said....


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

ActionJackson said:


> That's what I said....


probably spam


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> *Does anyone actually know their swing speed?? (Driver)*
> 
> Mine is an average 97-98



Mine is in the low 90's (91-93) and average with my driver 275-285 with an occasional 300 yarder. At one point, I was averaging 230-240 yards but started taking lessons and has improved my swing greatly. I have been playing for about 1.5 years. Do you think I would get much more in yardage if my swing speed were to increase to 97-98mph? I wouldn't try to increase my speed at this point b/c I'm sure it would have a negative impact on my accuracy. Possibly when I improved more, the swing speed will increase on its own. Maybe not.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I find that extremely interesting centaur, my swing speed is pegged at the exact same (91-93), but my driver yardage is no where near 275-285 or 300. I would be very interested in where or with who, managed to improve your swing to get those yardages. I mean Tiger and the boys are around 130 to get those distances, whoever the guy is who is teaching you is a real hidden gem in the rough. How about letting us in on the secret.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> I find that extremely interesting centaur, my swing speed is pegged at the exact same (91-93), but my driver yardage is no where near 275-285 or 300. I would be very interested in where or with who, managed to improve your swing to get those yardages. I mean Tiger and the boys are around 130 to get those distances, whoever the guy is who is teaching you is a real hidden gem in the rough. How about letting us in on the secret.



I am guessing that you are doubting my claim. 

First, I know my swing speed b/c I recently purchased a Callaway X460 driver and was testing different clubs out on their swing machine. The machine showed that I averaged about 92mph, but definitely somewhere in the low 90's.

No. 2, I purchased the new Skycaddie SG5 a week ago and used it on a course that Skygolf (Skycaddie manufacturer) ranked with 4 stars (4 stars means this course was professionally surveyed in order to get accurate information for the skycaddie device). Skycaddie showed me anywhere from 270-285 normally as my drive distance from the tee. Last Friday I went play, this was the first time i used the skycaddie, and on one particular drive, I drove it 298yds (there was no decline to the fairway). Now, 298yds or more is not normal for me, but every now and then, I smack the ball just right.

No. 3, the guy teaching me used to play on the PGA and senior PGA before he hurt his back. This guy is probably in his mid to upper 70's and doesn't play much anymore but likes the satisfaction of watching his students improve. He has helped me out greatly. I still need to improve, but he has shown me exactly what I need to do and it does work. I just need to reproduce the same motion each time which is difficult for me at this point, but getting there.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> I find that extremely interesting centaur, my swing speed is pegged at the exact same (91-93), but my driver yardage is no where near 275-285 or 300. I would be very interested in where or with who, managed to improve your swing to get those yardages. I mean Tiger and the boys are around 130 to get those distances, whoever the guy is who is teaching you is a real hidden gem in the rough. How about letting us in on the secret.


Maybe he is factoring his total distance, roll included. On firm dry fairways the ball will roll out a lot further than it will on soft fairways. I hit a 5 wood 290 this past summer. Mind you it likely rolled down the hill the last 60 yards :laugh:


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Maybe he is factoring his total distance, roll included. On firm dry fairways the ball will roll out a lot further than it will on soft fairways. I hit a 5 wood 290 this past summer. Mind you it likely rolled down the hill the last 60 yards :laugh:


I am referring to total distance (includes roll). The course I play doesn't have hills and the few fairways that have a decline is very slight. Most of them are flat. So is what I am saying supposed to be impossible? I don't think the Skycaddie is lying and before I used the skycaddie I used the distance shown at the tee and then estimated using markers on the course to estimate my distance and I was pretty close to what the Skycaddie is showing me. 

I am not an expert on golf by any means, but is swing speed the only variable to the distance you hit?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Swing speed and catching the sweet spot are the only two I know of. I dont mean to sound skeptical centaur, I was hoping you had discovered some new swing or method that could be learned...Sky Caddies are supposed to be extremely accurate so I guess what your getting is what your getting... 

Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

centaur said:


> I am referring to total distance (includes roll). The course I play doesn't have hills and the few fairways that have a decline is very slight. Most of them are flat. So is what I am saying supposed to be impossible? I don't think the Skycaddie is lying and before I used the skycaddie I used the distance shown at the tee and then estimated using markers on the course to estimate my distance and I was pretty close to what the Skycaddie is showing me.
> 
> I am not an expert on golf by any means, but is swing speed the only variable to the distance you hit?


The Sky Caddy should not lie, it better not or you got ripped off!
Swing speed does factor in to total distance. However, if you swing smooth and hit the ball dead center on the club face time and time again you will hit it further than someone who has the same SS but misses the sweet spot of the driver. 
Plus as you said you play flat fairways, I assume somewhere where it is fairly dry. So of course you will get more distance. Weather has an effect on distance. Trust me I know because I play in temperatures just above freezing and my distance goes down when that happens.
Like I said a nice smooth swing and hitting the ball on the sweet spot makes for long drives! I average 250 with about the same SS but I play on fairly undulating fairways and they are soft. Hence not much roll.


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> The Sky Caddy should not lie, it better not or you got ripped off!
> Swing speed does factor in to total distance. However, if you swing smooth and hit the ball dead center on the club face time and time again you will hit it further than someone who has the same SS but misses the sweet spot of the driver.
> Plus as you said you play flat fairways, I assume somewhere where it is fairly dry. So of course you will get more distance. Weather has an effect on distance. Trust me I know because I play in temperatures just above freezing and my distance goes down when that happens.
> Like I said a nice smooth swing and hitting the ball on the sweet spot makes for long drives! I average 250 with about the same SS but I play on fairly undulating fairways and they are soft. Hence not much roll.


You are correct. I do live in a place where it is fairly dry, Texas. Temperatures don't get very cold. An occasional below freezing during the winter, but normally in the 40's or 50's for a period of time then back to 70's or so. The winters here are mild. I agree that different climates will affect your distance. Well skeptical or not, I know what I see.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

centaur said:


> You are correct. I do live in a place where it is fairly dry, Texas. Temperatures don't get very cold. An occasional below freezing during the winter, but normally in the 40's or 50's for a period of time then back to 70's or so. The winters here are mild. I agree that different climates will affect your distance. Well skeptical or not, I know what I see.


I am not skeptical at all about your driving distance. 
You guys in Texas have it made, hardly any snow or winter! I have traveled to Texas twice during Jan-Feb. Down to The Valley, McAllen. Nice winter weather, 60-70's during the day and cools off for sleeping at night! I might have to come down to the Lone Star State to gain some distance


----------



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> I am not skeptical at all about your driving distance.
> You guys in Texas have it made, hardly any snow or winter! I have traveled to Texas twice during Jan-Feb. Down to The Valley, McAllen. Nice winter weather, 60-70's during the day and cools off for sleeping at night! I might have to come down to the Lone Star State to gain some distance


Let me know. We'll play a few rounds. I am thankful that we don't get snow down here and the winters aren't extremely cold, even though I do prefer colder weather. The summers here can be scorchers. Anyway, happy golfing!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The following editorial is one man's opinion and who cares anyway, huh?  

I haven't had a chance to use any sophisticated equipment, but my Speed Stik has a little meter in it that says I swing in the 90 mph range when I keep my balance. I can whip the hell out of it and drive it up to 110 mph, but I can't imagine hitting a shot that way with any chance of good results. I practically fly off my feet to do that. Anyway, I don't know how accurate that gadget is.

I do know that with a reasonable, well controlled swing, I can hit a 10 degree regular shafted driver farther than my 10 degree stiff shafted driver, my advancing age having gotten to me now. On the other hand, I found the 10 yards or so of difference to be inconsequential when I came right down to it. The fact is, if you hand me a driver, I'm not so reasonable with it, if you catch my meaning. I am MUCH better controlled with a stiff shaft... many more fairways...

Secondly, with hybrids having made such a great contribution to my game, I'm not overly concerned with whether I hit the driver a ton or not. If I have 200 yards left to the green instead of 170, I'm just as confidant with my 3H as I am with my 5 iron.

In short, I have concluded that high swing speed can equal distance if you maintain a good swing coupled to it, but there's no value in it without balance.


----------

